# Need some help with DIY ground blind!



## SROutdoors (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello all!

I am making a ground blind. The goal is to make it as cheap as possible because it will likely be stolen.

I know how I will build it and brush it in, but I need some suggestions on what type of material/where to get it to use to cover up my frame.

so basically.. what type of fabric should I use to for cover, and where can I buy a large portion of it?


Thanks and I will post pics of the finished product!


----------



## IDarrowflinger (Aug 24, 2006)

I too need to build a ground blind. What are you making the frame out of? I was thinking a 5' cube made of 2"x2"s, then 2 sides and the roof would be 1/4" plywood, the other 2 sides would be cedar lattice with cutouts to shoot through. I would then be able to stuff pieces of brush into the holes in the lattice to brush it in. 
What are your plans?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

PVC frame and brown tarp for roof and sides.....can be cleaned and scent free in no time with rain. Then you can add natural vegitation or even better find someone throwing an old fake Christmas tree away and use the wire branches and you can bend and modify holes as needed.


----------



## SROutdoors (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey a tarp is a great idea! I like the waterproof factor.

I was thinking of a pvc frame or just 4 wooden poles with a particle board roof.

I want to have a lot of room for 2 or 3 people. Do they make tarps of this size?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Cut cat tails and make some mats. Use wood branches and make a blind. 

Look up survival shelters and you will get more natural blind ideas.

Do not need a roof either. You will be in shadows of the sides for most hunting times except noon.


----------



## SROutdoors (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.tarps-togo.com/tarp-US-Camouflage-Tarps.html

This looks like a great choice. looks pretty cheap too.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

wrap it with the green outdoor carpet and make sure to get the kind that the backside is black. You can normally get this at lowes or home depot.


----------



## Timb0w (Mar 27, 2009)

You could use 1 inch PVC frame that looks like a jail cell (bars 2 to 3 ft apart or so) put toghther without glue to make it portable. Make it as large as you need. Get some camo netting from Hunter Specialties to wrap around the frame(its light weight & quite). Paint the frame flat black & drill some holes in it to stick branches in or recycle an old fake Christmas tree. Cover with a camo tarp ( 10 X 10 is $12 @ tarpsonline.com/camo.asp ) and a little brushing in & your ready to go.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Also you can get artificial plants at stores like Michaels and other craft stores


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Just remember to pull all this out from the woods. I have seen a couple pvc blinds. Or whats left. An eyesore now.

Use natural branches. Some twine and cattails/grasses and weave the mats. Real easy and fast. And use twine to tie it all together. Now when ya forget to pull it.Which happens around here when the snow gets deep and people get lazy it will just rot away naturally with nothing left behind.

For the mat rig. You take a 2 x 4 5 ft long. Cut 4- 2 x 4's a ft long. Bolt 1 of these to each end of the 5 ft on and put the other 2 in between. Add a cup hook to each end of the ft long bars. Hand the mane 2 x 4 from the ceiling.

Now to use. Take twine. Tie an end to a hook. Make a big loop just shy of the floor and tie to other end of spinner bar. Repeat on all 4 spinner bars.

Now you lay in a bundle of grass/cattails. Spin 180 on all spinners and lay in the next bundle of mat'l. And spin 180. Repeat till you to the top and tie off.

The length of the mat is determined by the height you hang the jig and the size of the twine loops.


----------



## irishpride42 (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any pictures of ones they have made??


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=7731488

camo burlap ... you can put it over the tarp, or in place of it on the sides


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hum*

Last yeat i builded one using those bamboo sticks you use in gardens,they come in 10 feet long, i just stucked them in the ground and wraped some camo blind material around and i also made some sort of roof using the same posts to make a pitch. Worked great and no one stole it yet as it looks like hell but nice and easy to setup windows to shoot. If i ever get a pic back i will post it. It cost me like 25$. I did almost the same thing for turkey this year.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I just made one with a PVC frame so I can transport it easier. I used a 2 man stand blind cover I bought at walmart for $9 and some camo netting to cover the tarp on the roof that I also bought at walmart for $2. I used some fake leaves that I had laying around to try to break up the roof line a little. I will post a pic in a few minutes.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is my concoction! The brown tarp is not on yet. I am going to try to get it out today and if I do, I will take a few pics to show it all set up and ready.
it measures 4'6" long, 3'8" wide and 5" at the peak. It will mainly be used to film hunts or to take kids with me. I am going to set it up off to the side of my stand.


----------



## vaderrsticker (Mar 24, 2008)

we make ours out of old pallets. we take 2x4s and drive them into the ground then slide the pallets over them and us a tarp for the roof. it works well to plant vines next to them they weave around them and in a year you cant even fide them


----------



## jujuscisyn (Nov 28, 2008)

Not so long ago I saw a pretty ingenious idea, a guy had some long bungee with camo material. It hooked tree to tree, bush to bush, or even around ground stakes and trees. Hunt anywhere and when your through you fold it up put in your pocket and take it with you


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

vaderrsticker said:


> we make ours out of old pallets. we take 2x4s and drive them into the ground then slide the pallets over them and us a tarp for the roof. it works well to plant vines next to them they weave around them and in a year you cant even fide them


I like the pallets and 2x4 idea ... but be careful with the vines ... especially the ones with the three leaf layout :teeth: don't wanna spend all your hunting time scratching:mg:


----------



## Reign7 (Oct 26, 2017)

Pvc, tarp and frayed burlap material which wil catch twigs and leaves. The whole purpose of a blind is so you dont have to cut up trees to brush it in.


----------



## Chevyjlewis (Oct 12, 2017)

Reign7 said:


> Pvc, tarp and frayed burlap material which wil catch twigs and leaves. The whole purpose of a blind is so you dont have to cut up trees to brush it in.


Burlap is great. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

